# Is my car rare?



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

Ok, I'm thinking the 88 Sentra Hatchback must be a pretty rare car, because I've had mine for 2 years now, and I've only seen 3 other se hatchbacks. I've seen a couple more XE models. Is the difference between the se and xe models that mine (SE) is an automatic? Anybody know production numbers?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

well its not rare as u may think... around here ive seen maybe 10 to 15 Sport coupe ... if your talking about the 4 door hatch, well then youre right... theyrent like to be much of them still on the road...

Only difference ive seen between the Xe and Se, (sport coupe) is the trim inside... well its only difference i saw was the tissu they covered the seat with... different motif.. maybe theres other trim difference like guage or radio... and that about it... i dont think they were really diffence...

On my Xe, i got the radio w cassette deck in console and factory sunroof, tach tilt steering (wixh ithink every one got) and that most of it...


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

stellarforce said:


> *Ok, I'm thinking the 88 Sentra Hatchback must be a pretty rare car, because I've had mine for 2 years now, and I've only seen 3 other se hatchbacks. I've seen a couple more XE models. Is the difference between the se and xe models that mine (SE) is an automatic? Anybody know production numbers? *


Show us a pic if you have one?


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

I've Got One 


go check it out.

Se Trim level


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Very nice. I used to see a bunce of them around here but they are getting fewer and far between.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

yea, try finding parts for it...lol


ever seen a blue donkey? thats what its like finding a nissan in a Junkyard


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

We have alot of nissans in the Junkyard especially maxima, sentra, 240sx and 300zx.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

LittlebittaContact said:


> *yea, try finding parts for it...lol
> 
> 
> ever seen a blue donkey? thats what its like finding a nissan in a Junkyard *


I've have yet to find a b12 in a california junk yard... dont really know why.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I've have yet to find a b12 in a california junk yard... dont really know why.


 That is wickedly hard to believe Man we have massive B12 graves here and that's how I'm able to experiment with different car's parts. And most of the B12's have nothing wrong with them! I guess everyone just prefer to buy new cars and that works for me. keeps my money on my stocks and my B12's running without parts drama. I can't believe you said that "Hybrid"! Not one? Amazing................


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

My local yard has about 10-15 B12s and N11s. Tonnes of parts to choose from, except for body panels. Most of those have already melted


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

theyre pretty hard to find in Calgary. The ones in junklyards are all totalled, most people use them for winter cars and stuff.

-Nick


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *I've have yet to find a b12 in a california junk yard... dont really know why. *


 Hybrid, which Junk Yards do you frequent? I have an answer to that...its because I see quite a few B12s on the road. Either being driven by young kids whose parents refused to buy them a Bimmer  or the hispanic community, which seem to really like Nissans. I swear, It looks as if the B12s will run forever!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *or the hispanic community, which seem to really like Nissans. I swear, It looks as if the B12s will run forever! *


It's because they build Sentras in Mexico. When I was in Cancun a whole lotta years ago all the taxis were B12s. I guess they have a reputation for reliability there.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

you mean they still build B12's there???

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *you mean they still build B12's there???
> 
> -Nick *


When I was there ten years ago the taxis were B12s. They still sell NEW B13s though. It's called the Tsuru


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

coool, it would be even cooler though if they sold new B12's there. Mines rusting  .

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *Mines rusting
> *


Atleast you don't live in an area where they salt the roads for 5 months of the year. I have to constantly chase after the rust with a grinder in one hand and a can of paint in the other.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> * they salt the roads for 5 months of the year.*


ouch, thats really really rough... must be hard as hell on the cars body...

-Nick


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*SE what could be different?*

Alot! To start. . . The SE B12 have a different gear ratio tranny, more for performance, same motor though. Some of the U.S. SE had driving lights not to be confused with daytime running lights which an even rarer few B12 & J11 Nissans had. My J11 had them though, not my B12. The SE has a cassette and a separate tuner, the cassette sits in the open box in front ot the shifter for all you you to get an idea of locale. The SE B12 has front & rear factory sway bars, other models only have a rear. SE like GXE has a tachometer. SE also offers trunk/fuel door release lever, high-low-intermittent-&-timer function on the wipers. SE offered a slightly more powerful ignition coil. SE offered low washer light, low fuel light, & door ajar light in addition to the other ones. SE offered a day/night rear veiw mirror others just had a day mirror. SE & GXE offered inside adjustable rear veiw mirrors others had to be adjusted from outside some did not have a passenger side mirror at all? SE offered 14" aluminum wheels GXE offered 13". SE offered a locking glove box optional on GXE others did not. SE offered a full black interior with race inspired seats similar to those offered in the B13 SE-R and B15 SE-R Spec-V with the hole in the head rest, these seats also set slightly lower to the floor. SE offered a 4 prong steering wheel. Both SE and GXE offered a adjustable steering wheel column. Just like the black cloth SE offered a unique checkerboard headliner material with matching sunvisors. Pop up sunroof was standard on B12 hatchback SE's optional on 2-door SE's with trunk. Nissan O.E. hatchback Sentra SE wing in still in production, but was a dealer add-on option. Nissan O.E. trunk Sentra SE rear wing sold as a add-on dealer option however was discontinued in 1996. The N12 wing was closed in 1999. The B12 w/trunk rear Nissan wing resembled that found on a J11 SE. J11's were painted, the B12's were only black painting it was optional. The hatchback B12 SE Nissan factory rear wing should be about/around $150.00 black only you paint it. No hate guys I know Nissans & I know SE's even without the trunk letters, I can still smell an SE 100 miles away.  
Props Shout Outs Mad Love: Sentra Stud & Boost_Boy & My B12, J11, J30, B15 & A33 all stickz all silver 1 too door  and my Boo's big 2001 Paff SE (auto) it's a FEM thing. I have not forgotten about the CD guys, you should see some of the Skyline pictures I have SH#T. Last SE offered a four speaker stereo, GXE offered a 2 in front with (2) 2-ways in the back. 1989-90 SE hatchbacks offered a 3-point adjustable head rest which was nice too! In closing, SE, like GXE also sports a covered storage box (the thing under your right elbow that you put your drinks in E, XE, & GT owners) it has a cover/lid that opens & closes. Though rare and many Nissan dealers will deny there WAS A 1988 B12 Sentra GT!


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Ess See*

You don't want to meSE with me SE is my life Datsun started the insanity let no man put asunder.  I hate to use the mad face, but, this is SErious! S E 
Did I mention SE's are a fad where I live too. Hard to find and nobody sells them. A man will sooner let a SE rot on the drive way before he sells it to some punk just for the punk to crash it. I got MAD love for punkZ to so do NOT misinterpret it! 
87 SE 
S E
SE 87


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

"G-Dog" keep up the good work and thanks for that literature on on the 11 & 12 series and most of the folks on here appreciates it as well. To those of you that haven't seen 87SENTRASE's car please take the time to check it out. It's attention to detail and a love for the sport that makes his vehicle the way it is. It was a treat when I first saw it and I'm sure for those of you that haven't seen it, when you see it, it'll be a treat for you as well.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*BOOST & STUD!*

Hey Boost, thank you for the plug. I am grateful for the time you had taken to notice these things. I at this time have collected several pictures, I even included motion video with my Quick Time player. I have one which shows me starting the car (Tach Jump'N), others show the alternate flash parking light turn signal mod using Nissan O.E. relays. The parking lights alternate flash with the turn signals/hazard lights. Looks great. A buddy of mine lives in Austrailia and he plugged me into ALL of his buddies hottest modified Skylines & included a Skyline desktop wallpaper too! A bunch of Z's from 240-300 even hit the dealer to plug some of the new 350 & Spec-V. I cannot wait until you see the over seas B15 it looks more like a 1995-99 Infinity I30. I will mail you and Sentra Stud & the rest waiting on this CD some meat to look at. Your boy, G-Dog.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You get back what you put out! You put in the work, you're entitled to the praises. But you got to show these skylines and other nissans from the land down under. Hell, hook us all up because we are hungry!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Skyline, spy mine?*

I forgot to add, I even have a DATSUN SKYLINE picture this thing is old as SH!T looks like a 1950 or 60 joint. I told Greg Vogel at Mossy nissan about your car kicking a Honda S2000 and a Subaru WRX Turbo and he is interested in seeing this CD I am cooking up. I only really need a black cartridge, a color cartridge, and some photopaper for the covers. The Album is complete I just have to get my lazy cheap butt up and make it happen. In the mean time though I am collecting more pictures though. I mailed you and three the other guys some sneak pics.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I just have to get my lazy cheap butt up and make it happen.


 I feel you in this area. I'm too damn lazy to work on my B12...I guess it's just that time of year.......


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

wow man, you sure know that SE!! Im thouroguly impressed! Im thinkin i need to find a wrecked SE and strip of all the stuff that i dotn have... 

Heres a summary of stuff offered on the DLX: 
*Clarion AM/FM deck, 2 clarion speakers up front. 
*Grey cloth seats
*Plastic panels that cover where the SE stuff would have gone
*Parking Brake, fuel, seatbelt, oil, and temp lights on the cluster
*no tach
*3 speed auto, or 5 speed base tranny.
*No sunroof
*optional wing
*black interior
*13" steelies with painted hubcaps that say NISSAN in the middle. 
*no locking compartments of any sort in the car

and thats about it.

Nice work on the CD man, its sounding like its gonna be hella cool. I cant wait!

-Nick


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*" I eat alot"*

Thank you guys, I wish you all lived closer we could eat together. I eat cars? Yup like breakfast. I have stripped and disassembled/reassembled more Datsuns, Nissan, & Infinity car than you could ever guess. My skill has blessed me with several job offers from a local high-end junkyard. Knowing these cars is like home. E, XE, GXE, SE-R, & GT are like common food to me (chicken to you guys) every day thing. SE is like fine dine (fish eggs to you guys). I know I sound like a coo coo  but I am some thing I cannot explain when it comes to SE. I take my time and gingerly savor every moment while inside the SE we then become enveloped as 1, as this precious delicate metallic creation contours and caresses my very soul in a climatical extasy words cannot describe. . .  I love the junkyard, just seeing all those cars (Nissan products) drives me insane. My tools start jangling, my eyes get big (catch a lil' wood too, shhh), BAM, I'm wrenchi'n. I have not feasted on a A33 as of yet, I have savored 2 B15's YTD! Sorry guys, I'm a Nut-Hou-SE. But I am still your brother in arms and we all are different. We all have things we go bonkers over. Heck I'd bet that if Boost_Boy, NismoDriver, and 87SENTRASE hooked up and built B12's that would be a grand automobile! Love your brother man, regardless of how weird he is, he don't hurt a soul. -Greg


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I love the junkyard, just seeing all those cars (Nissan products) drives me insane.


 We share this interest "Dog". That's my quiet time away from my kids, my woman and anything that expects the world from me. You're not weird "G" just loving what you like to the utmost of lovestivity. I get junkyard credit just on my reputation alone. I bring them business and they let me take what I need without charging me.


----------

